# Template Guides



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I recently got a new Hitachi KM12SC router kit. I've never used a plunge router or template guides before. But have been using the heck out of them now that I have them. 

I made a quick jig for shelf pin holes out of 1/2" plywood with a series of 1/2" holes. Using a 1/2" guide (came with the kit-not brass) and a 3/16" bit I plunge the holes into the cabinet side. It works great but after 2-3 holes I see the locking ring for the guide start backing off. Luckily I can clearly see it getting loose and have not had it come all the way off. Now I'm the guy that gets handed the jar that no one else can open but these wont stay tight.

Does anyone know of a trick? Or something that can be put on the threads? Thought about a rubber band (O-ring) but hav'nt got around to finding one. Or should I just get brass?

Thanks Rusty


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Try teflon pipe tape on the guide threads..


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Rusty: I had a similar problem years ago, unfortunately the ring nut did get loose and ruined a router bit. The set was a PC steel set. I threw it away and bought a set of brass bushings, and a brass inlay kit as well. I have not had a problem since.
I also use the brass guides sold by Oak-Park, for my router table. Hope this helps.
Woodnut65


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

Brass is best but you can use this llittle trick I use and it works.
Go to the tool box and get out the Blue-Stuff or clear stuff (silicone) put a dot or two on the threads of the template guide, now rub the silicone into the threads now take a rag and wipe the threads clean, because of the V-Groove of the threads you will not get all of the silicone out of the threads but it will fill the base of the groove with a light coat of non locking silicone, now let it dry for a bit and the next time you go to use it they will stay in place.
When you use brass ones the threads will deform just a bit and that's why they lock unlike steel one that can't deform with out high torq.

Bj


----------



## raporter (Jul 4, 2006)

*Hitachi router*

]This may sound silly but I just got the Hitachi and when I first used it with a bushing I didn't have the depth adusted right and collet touched the ring and loosened it. Live and learn. Now that I have played with it a while I am going to remove the springs and make some firewood. Now that I have this I can leave my Freud in the table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is a product called Vibra tite that is perfect for steel bushings. You brush this on the threads and let it dry for a few minutes. Then assemble and it works like loctite but with a major difference: you can loosen and remove the nut and when you next use it Vibra tite will reset and lock again. This product is priceless for any vibration sensitive application. It is manufactured by a company called ND and I purchased mine from a local tool outlet. Cost is about $20 for a 1 ounce bottle.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies and tips. These guides that came with my new router have opened a whole new level of ideas and possibilities for me. So I just ordered a brass set from Pricecutter. Not sure how long they will be on sale but right now the set is only $19.99. Also I like to make patterns out of 1/4" hardboard because its easy to work with. So these should work well as the barrell length is only .201"

Thanks, Rusty

www.pricecutter.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_400-1419


----------

